# All I wanted was a few little things........



## TMatt142 (Jun 14, 2008)

So I live quite a bit out of town from the nearest GC. The reason I would even think to go there would be for either strings, cords, and such. The NEAREST music store to me has some stuff....but not decent stuff. 
Now, I was pretty geared up this Saturday to head down there and do this simply because for the next week or so, my wife and 3 kids will be gone (death in her family). This of course gives me MONDO time to just keep the guitar out...and jam, no kids asking for rides to their friends, no "can I play now dad?", none of that.....On top of that.....My NGD draws near (Monday or Tuesday) and I wanted a fresh set of strings waiting for that one along with a set for my 7620. Oh yeah, and since I'm there....see if I can pickup a ....well...pickup. An AN7 to be precise. First off..I ask the kid for this. "I need, two sets of 7-string strings. The first set will be .10's the other .09's, preferably D'addario, if not, Erinie Balls." So he has to ask the guy next to him what to look for first, then hands me one set of EB .11's. "That's all you have?" I asked. Yep, sure is, will that do for ya?" So I went on to ask if they had any Dimarzio pickups in stock, for a 7-string. Nope to that too. Shit loads of EMG's, and Gibson p/u's not one Dimarzio! Well [email protected]#k me Freddie! 
You would think that having the name..GUITAR CENTER that would indicate a place to buy guitar STUFF! My Saturday is shot! Now i have to search the web here to find some other store that's no doubt ass-loads further away to buy little shit for my little music habit. Oh well....had to vent on GC a little....I still have NGD coming up......


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2008)

The one by me is the same way. They have shit for Dimarzios - I was just lucky that I was looking for PAF/X2N for my 550, because other than a lone AN and a bajillion duncans, those were the only F-Spaced Dimarzios that they had.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 14, 2008)

I try not to go to Guitar Center anymore. The one by me has a bunch of High school kids working there that are lazy and have no idea what they are doing. 2 guys that work there know their stuff but they don't work everyday.
Seems they never have what I want.


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2008)

I went to Daddy's the other day (a chain up here, not sure if they're national) and asked for a truss rod wrench. The dude had some multitool for $80, or he "could order me one" that would take 3 weeks to come in and cost $27.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 15, 2008)

Guitar Center never has what I need. They cater way too much to the 15 year old bedroom jammer, and having a stock of 7 string stuff is out of the question. 

I order just about all of my guitar stuff off of the internet.


----------



## 7stringfire (Jun 15, 2008)

I live in NY we got a daddy's to. Part of that chain. Pretty sure it doesnt go much farther then NY, Mass. , N.J. area.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been to about 7 or 8 different music shops here in Victoria, Australia. Not ONE of them, has ever had a seven string pickup for sale.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 15, 2008)

The Daddy's Music here in VT is pretty decent. Not great, but decent. They get a good range of used gear and the staff is knowledgeable. They don't carry pickups or heavy-ass strings beyond the ZW set, though...

Daddy's is definitely a Northeast thing. They have stores in New England and New York and that's it.


----------



## Ken (Jun 15, 2008)

[action=Ken]has two truss rod wrenches, and wonders if Chris would like one.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 15, 2008)

I just wish there was a chain of stores as big as Guitar Center that catered towards the "professional" minded musician, musicians that are looking for top quality stuff to use on tours and on albums, and RACK STUFF!!! 

Now, not everything Guitar Center stocks is garbage, but they need to get rid of a lot of the lower end stuff and start stocking some real high end equipment and guitars, tools, accessories, etc. 

And have a competent well paid staff. 

What a nice little pipe dream I'm having....


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 15, 2008)

I think most GCs are like that. I've seen very few stores who seem to know or care much about 7-string stuff. The GC here has one 7-string in stock (7321) and one set of strings (EB 11s). Of course most of the employees are pretty clueless about stuff, too.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 15, 2008)

If you want a laugh, walk into GC and mention MIDI.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## TMatt142 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok....so this just isn't a Minneapolis thing....This is a nation wide problem! Well online it is I guess! It's just sad because I enjoy it when I can take a trip down there and make some time of it. (that's what I used to do). Now though, I get so damn mad 5 minutes after I walk in I end up leaving. On top of incompetent staff, there's also usually so much testosterone gathered around the one or two plugged in amps.......trying to play the latests riffs they've heard on "youtube" Or there's that kid who brought his skank ass girlfriend with so he could perform a mini show for her so later on in the date he can cop a feel....... 
I even went down the row of guitars and actually checked them out. I wanted to check out some Shecters, since everyone talks about em. (I love that 12-string electric they have!!!). 2 Shecters....that's it. An entire wall of nothing but pure shit cheapo strats.


----------



## Scali (Jun 15, 2008)

I guess it's a worldwide problem. The market for professional musicians is MUCH smaller than that of amateurs/starters/etc.

I know only one shop around here that actually has a nice collection of GOOD guitars, and guitars that you don't see everyday.
That's Max Guitar

Sadly they don't do the 7-string thing. Most other big stores around here have a lot of guitars and things, but just not anything that appeals to me. I can't even find the Epiphone Prophecy series in those stores, which I wanted to check out. Luckily Max Guitar had a few. Friend of mine ended up buying the Prophecy Les Paul GX. Great value for money. I toyed around a bit with that Futura FX one. I quite liked it.

Perhaps the problem is just me... I don't like Strats... and they seem to be the most popular guitars around in most stores. And I already have a killer Ibanez RG, so that leaves out the Ibanez collection in most stores aswell


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 15, 2008)

Every music shop around here has zip for Dimarizo's, much less pip for 7 string. I have accpeted the fact that I will always have to order pip's..


----------



## st2012 (Jun 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> If you want a laugh, walk into GC and mention MIDI.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 15, 2008)

I love the guitar stores in MTL (well, a few of them anyway). The one I go to always has 3-4 different 7 string pickup types and stocks atleast 4-5 different 7 string models, including the Ibby 8 string. They're a big mesa dealer, too.


----------

